# Pimp my rod: Loomis



## polli (6. Februar 2006)

Es ist soweit:
Es entstehen zwei Fliegenruten auf dieser Seite.
Mit Bildern zum mitfiebern....

Es kam so:
Uwe und ich brauchten eine Rute für einen etwa 2m breiten Bach zum leichten Streamern und Nymphen.
Die Rahmenvorgaben waren:
Länge 7- max 8 ft.
Klasse 4-5

In dieser Länge gibt es nicht viele Blanks (Die Amis scheinen nur große Gewässer zu haben???), aber nach längerem suchen haben wir uns für einen (zwei) Loomis IMX Slate in der Länge 7,6 der Klasse 4 entschieden.
Da es sich um eine Custom handelt mit einem sehr eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich (kleiner Bach, Wurfweite nie größer als 10 m, kein Doppelzug, etc. wird folgendes damit "geworfen": Eine 4er DT bei Uwe, und eine 5 er WF bei mir- ich möchte meine Rute schnell aufladen, und denke bei o.G. Bedingungen wird es keine Schwierigkeiten geben. Zumal ich eine 2 er Loop auch mit 3er WF fische und gute Erfahrungen habe...) handelt, fällt die Auslegung zugegebenermaßen auch sehr spezifisch aus.
So genug Blabla.

Es werden in lockerer Folge Pics und Beispiele vom Rutenaufbau eingestellt werden.

Zwetschgenrufe sind willkommen und werden beantwortet.

Als Abschluß werden sicherlich noch Fischereibilder an meinem Hausbach und Fangfotos stehen.

Gruß Polli


----------



## Uwe_H (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

@Polli: Schon falsch: Bei mir kommt eine WF 4-F drauf, die Cortland 444 Clear Creek Taper!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Das möchte ich bitte schön dokumentiert und zusammen gefasst fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Texte bitte als Worddokument, Bilder NICHT eibauen in den Text, sondern extra schicken, am besten als jpg., mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Bild hingehört.
Das dann alles schicken an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de

Selbstverständlich nehmt Ihr dann an der Autorenverlosung teil.


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Eine schöne Idee Polli...das sehe ich mir gerne mit an#6


----------



## Flavius Rufus (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

hi,
pimp my rod, so mit echten tränen, geheule " Piiiep! das geht so need! Piiiiiep!|kopfkrat okay, dann Piiiiep! piiiiiep! piep! jetzt geht piiiep! doch schon..." piiiiep!":c

so richtig mit echten gefühle? #t

na, das wird bestimmt lustig und lehrreich |wavey:

grüße
flavius


----------



## Reisender (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Nicht das ich glaube, das du das nicht schafst !!! Du der 1000 sachen und was weiß ich noch alles was ich nicht weiß was du gemacht hast in deinen Leben...aber auf das Kind der Familie Polli bin ich nun mal gepannt !!! Ich konnte mich ja nun schon mehrere male davon überzeugen, das du einen an der Waffel hast, aber nun Legst du noch einen Drau !! 

Also her mit der ganzen Geschichte mit Fotos und Blut an deinen Fingern.....und beim Nächsten Treffen möchte ich mehr hören...#h#h#h

Polli du Überrascht mich immer wieder, vieleicht sind ja die beiden Irren Engländer auch wieder auf der Messe.:q


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Schöne Idee, Polli! Bin schon sehr gespannt ... viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Polli,hallo Uwe !
Das finde ich eine gute Idee.Bezüglich Blank in dieser Länge gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit.Wenn man bei einem 4-teiligen 9' Blank das Handteil weglässt,hat man 2.05m.Soll es noch etwas kürzer sein,dann ein Blank in 8'6",ergibt 1.95m.Mit dieser Methode hat man eine grössere Auswahl.Das nur für die nächsten Ruten,wird ja nicht bei diesen beiden bleiben.Wenn Ihr noch Material zum Rutenbau benötigt,meldet Euch,denn sehr wahrscheinlich fahre ich am Samstag zu meinem Lieferanten.Wir sind ja fast Nachbarn.Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal am Hausbach treffen.Oder an meinem,die Lauter zwischen Kreimbach-Kaulbach und Heinzenhausen.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Erich, 

das sind ja mal gute Aussichten für die Zeit nach der Schonzeit!!!

Lass uns das mal im Auge behalten...unser Hausbach ist die Rodalb bei Rodalben...


----------



## polli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Fluefiske.

Zu allem:
Gerne...

Ist bei mir die 5. und die 6. Rute.
Von diversen Reperaturen und Umbauten mal abgesehen...
Wo beziehst du deine Sachen her?

Zu dem Treffen:
Am Hausbach gerne, bei dir an der Lauter auch.
Wie siehts aus mit Seltz?
Dort wollt ich im März mal wieder hin?

@all:
Die ersten Bilder kommen, wenn auch noch unspektaklär heut im Laufe des Tages rein....

Gruß Polli


----------



## fluefiske (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Dachte mir schon,daß mit Hausbach die Rotalb,Schwarzbach oder Moosalb in Frage kommt.
Meine Bausätze und alle Teile beziehe ich seit 10 Jahren von Sven Neumann,Groß-Gerau.
Seltz ist dick zugefroren.Ich habe dort einen verrückten Fliegenfischer vor Ort.Dem traue ich es zu,daß er sich ein Loch ins Eis leckt :q.Also,wenn Seltz befischbar ist,geb ich Fischalarm.|director:

Gruß Erich


----------



## polli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Mensch.
Das hab ich mir gedacht.
Bei ihm hab ich grad ne Bestellung am Laufen.
Schade, hätt mir Porto gespart.
Welche Gewässer kennst du unter den o.G.?
Und Sach ma, welche Muster du in Seltz fischst.
Bevor du nach GG fährst, meld dich nochma, nicht dass ich was vergessen hab...#h


----------



## polli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

So.
Es geht offiziell los.
Als erstes wollt ich mal eben den Blank in den Rollenhalter zum Probewohnen stecken.
Auf dem ersten Bild ist der Blank in der OVP zu shen.
Auf dem zweiten ein Stilleben...
Auf dem dritten, fangen die Schwierigkeiten an:
Leider Ist der Blank mit ca. 8,5 mm 0,5 mm dicker als die Bohrung.
Das Problem wär mit dem Hammer zu lösen.  
Ich denke aber ich werde aufbohren.


----------



## polli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Also wird der Rollenhalter auseinandergebaut, um ihn auf der Drehbank unserer Schreinerei aufzubohren.
Hier würde sicherlich ein Bohren mit der Handbohrmaschine ausreichen.
Das Loch muß nur 0,5 mm aufgebohrt werden.
Da würde sich der Bohrer sicherlich selbst zentrieren.
Aber, es genau zu machen kost nur etwas Zeit.
Deshalb, gehn die Teile morgen sicher verpackt mit zur Arbeit.
Erstes Bild:
Die zwei Rolenhalter, einer zerlegt.
Zweites Bild:
Das Tape zum Vermeiden vom Verkratzen beim Spannen im Backenfutter der Drehbank.


----------



## polli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Vorher wurden noch "einschneidende Maßnahmen" ergriffen:
Das Unterteil des Blanks war mit aufgestecktem Rollenhalter ca. 6mm länger als das zweite Teil.
Deshalb wurde an der Unterseite des ersten Teils 6 mm abgeschnitten.
Der Blank wurde, damit das Kohlefaser nicht einsplittert mit TESAKREPP getapert.
Blanks werden in Unidirektional mit Kohlefaser belegt.
Ein Schneiden mit der Säge würde unweigerlich dazu führen, dass der Blank zerfasert.
Und da so eine Faser im Idealfall von unte bis oben eines jeweiligen Stückes reicht, wär ein größerer Flurschaden zu befürchten.
Alternativ zur Miniflex mit Diamanttrennblatt wär auch ne Diamantdreilkantfeile möglich, mit der mabn den Blank ringsum ritzt. Nach zwei Umdrehungen (0,5mm tief) kann man den Blank dann vorsichtig abknicken.
So der Blank ist jetzt nicht mehr umtauschbar, der "point of no return" ist überschritten.
Es gibt kein zurück mehr.


----------



## polli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

So, für heut ist Schluß.
Morgen werd ich auf Arbeit den Griff aufbohren.
Als nächste Schritte wird die Montage des Rollenhalters und das Finden der Sprungpunkte sein.

Bis dennens.
Gruß Polli


----------



## fluefiske (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Habe 3 Jahre die Schwarzbach und besonders die Wallalb befischt.Dieser Bach hatte es mir angetan,bis er in den letzten beiden Jahren fast total zugewachsen ist.Viele schöne Äschen konnte ich dort fangen.
Die Muster in Seltz sind so vielfältig wie es dort Angler gibt.An einem Tag sind ca.5cm lange Zonker angebracht,am nächsten geht was Kleines wie Fasanenschwanz,Woolybugger in dunklen Farben sind auch immer einen Versuch wert.Wichtiger als das Muster ist die Tiefe,in der Du Deine Imitation anbietest,am besten fischst Du in Grundnähe mit Sinkvorfach oder Sinktipschnur.
Du hast eine PN.

Gruß Erich


----------



## polli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Wallhalb kenn ich auch.
Ich glaub aber, dass es keine Gastkarten mehr gibt, oder???
Ich war da früher auch öfters.
Leider hat der starke Bewuchs meine Fliegenfischerlichen Fähigkeiten bei weitem überschritten.
Seltz war ich aus zeitlichen Gründen erst einmal.


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Erich,

es freut mich, auch hier im Anglerboard von Dir zu lesen.



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich Blank in dieser Länge gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit.Wenn man bei einem 4-teiligen 9' Blank das Handteil weglässt,hat man 2.05m.Soll es noch etwas kürzer sein,dann ein Blank in 8'6",ergibt 1.95m.Mit dieser Methode hat man eine grössere Auswahl.


Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon (bez. Steinfort's Empfehlungen für kurze Ruten) ... hast Du solche Ruten schon gebaut? Wie wirkt sich das Weglassen des unteren Rutenteils auf Aktion und Schnurklasse aus? Bez. des Rückstellvermögens müßte die Rute ja schneller werden, oder?!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin, Matthias (wir hatten mal telefoniert)


----------



## fluefiske (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Matthias !
Schön,was von Dir zu hören.
Ich habe 2 solcher Ruten gebaut.Sie werden schneller,die Schnurklasse ändert sich kaum,aber die höhere Beschleunigung ist spürbar.
Am Anfang meiner :q Fliegenfischerkarriere :q hatte ich mir auf Anraten eines Freundes (Liebhaber langer Ruten ) zum Nymphenfischen eine Loomis GL4 #6 in 10' gebaut.Ein edler Blank,doch leider zu weich für meine Verhältnisse,obwohl ich die leichten 1-Stegringe verwendete.Das Werfen hat keinen Spass gemacht,obwohl ich etliche Schnüre ausprobiert hatte.So stand sie einige Jahre unbenutzt im Schrank.Verkaufen wollte ich sie auch nicht,dafür war sie mir zu edel.Irgendwann habe ich dann das Handteil der 3-teiligen auf 40cm eingekürzt,neuer RH,neuer Korkgriff und einen Ring versetzt.Eine schnelle,geschmeidige,2.37m lange Rute war das erfreuliche Ergebnis,und jetzt macht es wieder Spass,sie zu werfen,geht ab wie " Schmitt´s Katz ".

Gruß Erich


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Polli, du Wahnsinnsknabe, ich hoffe, du weisst was du da tust!!! Den Garantiezettel kannste dann jetzt wohl entsorgen...und ich weiss wo du wohnst, falls etwas schief geht!!! Pass mir auf mein Lieber...


----------



## Reisender (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Polli !!!

Du weißt ja wo du Schrott lassen kannst !!! BEI MIR !!! Denn was du mir Richtigen Material nicht Fängst, Fange ich mit Zerbröselten Sachen |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Erich,



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 2 solcher Ruten gebaut.Sie werden schneller,die Schnurklasse ändert sich kaum,aber die höhere Beschleunigung ist spürbar.


ich hatte mal eine alte DAM-Rute gekürzt, die war danach deutlich schneller und besser mit einer höheren Schnurklasse zu werfen. Ich habe dann eine Vollkohlefaserspitze eingesetzt, aber das war auch nicht so optimal. Die Abstimmung zwischen abgesägter Spitze und dem neuen Einsatz ist extrem schwierig, ich habe da keinen harmonischen Übergang hinbekommen ... naja, war ein Experiment.

Ich überlege, ob ich meine zwei alten Shimano-Fliegenruten (4/5 und 6/7), die gar nicht so schlecht sind und trotzdem nur noch im Schrank rumstehen, für mein Lieblingswaldflüßchen einkürze ... der finanzielle Aufwand und das Risiko hält sich in Grenzen, fehlt nur noch die Zeit. Na mal schauen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## polli (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

So.
Bin wieder vom Dienst zurück.
Rollenhalter sind aufgebohrt.
Leider hab ich die Kamera Zuhause vergessen, deshalb keine "Bohräkdschnn".
Bilder vom Zusammenbau gibts dann morgen...


----------



## fluefiske (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Polli !
Jetzt nicht vergessen,einen Film einzulegen:q.
Aktuell : Seltz 10cm dickes Eis.
@Matthias
Nimm die 4/5 er und bau sie um,im Schrank fängt sie keine Fische.Neuer Kork,RH und etwas Kleinkram kosten nicht viel,und vielleicht gibt es Deine Lieblingsrute.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Uwe_H (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Polli !
> Jetzt nicht vergessen,einen Film einzulegen:q.
> Aktuell : Seltz 10cm dickes Eis.
> Gruß Erich



Das Eisproblem wird sich ja bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit von alleine regeln...wir haben einen Ausflug nach Seltz Anfang März geplant...das sollte doch klappen, schliesslich liegt Seltz ja nicht in der Hinterpfalz!!! :q:q:q


----------



## polli (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> Das Eisproblem wird sich ja bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit von alleine regeln...wir haben einen Ausflug nach Seltz Anfang März geplant...das sollte doch klappen, schliesslich liegt Seltz ja nicht in der Hinterpfalz!!! :q:q:q


Das hab ich mal dezent überhört....
Kommt schließlich auf den Standpunkt an...|supergri 
Das 10 cm Eisproblem dürfte doch mit 5er Tungstenperle und Tuck-Cast zu lösen sein, oder??
Aktuell:
Habe Gestern noch meinen Rutenwinder ausgepackt.
Leider hat dieser den Geist aufgegeben.
So war ich Gestern noch ein Stündchen untewegs, um in diversen Fachmärkten ein Grillmotor zu ergattern.
Die Blicke der Fachverkäuferinnen warn ihr Geld wert.
Fluefiske.
Hab heut Post aus GG bekommen...
Tja, jetzt noch ein Stückchen Kuchen und es geht in die nächste Runde...


----------



## polli (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Jetzt war ich fleißig und werde ein paar Pics einstellen.

Der Blank passt saugend in den aufgebohrten Rollenhalter.
Nun muß noch das Gewindestück mit dem Spacer verklebt werden.
Ich benutze hierfür 5 min Epoxi.
Die Teile sind vorsichtig aufzurauhen (ich habe an einer Kaufrute schon einmal Meine Redington-Rolle auf den Beton klatschen sehen müssen, nur weil ab Werk der Rollenhalter schlecht verklebt war, und sich nuter der Last des Gewindedruckes auseinandergeschoben hatte...), und mit aceton zu reinigen.
Mit Aceton ist äußerstse Vorsicht geboten, zum einen weil es Gesundheitsschädlich ist, zum anderen weil es den Lack am Spacer angreifen könnte.
Also mit Vorsicht und nur an den Teilen, welche später unter dem Aluminium sind.


----------



## polli (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Das 5min Epoxi wird gemäß Anleitung angemischt.
Meißt handelt es sich um eine 1:1 Mischung (1 Teil Harz, 1 Teil Härter ). Und weil dieser Typ Epoxi sehr reaktiv ist, ist er sehr gut zu mischen. Sonst bleiben Stellen, an denen sich der Überschuß einer Komponente befindet weich!
Teile gut benetzen ( Vorsicht, dass nicht an Stellen Harz aufgetragen wird, an denen es später zu sehen ist ) und zusammenfügen. 
Kontrolle und zum trocknen aufstellen ( Na, welche Schnur fischt der Autor auf seinem Spinngetackel? ). Hier im Bild kann das Harz nach unten laufen. Von der Bohrung weg, durch die später der Blank geschoben wird.
Wichtig: Immer Aceton und ein paar saubere Tempo bereithalten.
Falls ein Unglück passiert, ist Hilfe griffbereit
Wenn ich heute noch Zeit finde wird der Rollenhalter noch auf den Blank geklebt.


----------



## fluefiske (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Polli !
Zum Beseitigen von Kleberesten verwende ich Isoprophylalkohol 70% (solltest Du Dir aber nicht selbst reinziehen),ist nicht so aggressiv wie Aceton.Das nehme ich nur,um den Pinsel zu reinigen (nicht meinen,da reicht duschen).Zum Kleben verwende ich Uhu-Endfest 300 und zwar das grüne mit einer Verarbeitungszeit von 2 Stunden.Besonders beim Kleben des Korks ,der ja auch von innen mit Kleber bestrichen wird,ist das von Vorteil,da man etwas mehr Zeit braucht.
Gruß Erich


----------



## polli (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

So.
Es geht in die nächste Runde.
Hochzeit...

Als erstes steht der (Spring-)Punkt auf dem Programm. Auch Overlap, oder Spine genannt. Die Blankteile hierzu an den Enden mit Malertape abkleben. Auf der Tischplatte und Fingerrücken ablegen und mit der freien Hand durchbiegen.
Nun bemerkt man folgendes: Der Blank wird sich in einer Vorzugsstellung "einpendeln". ( Exkurs: Kohlefaser wird in Matten um Stahlkerne gewickelt. Am Anfang und Ende der Matte entstehen durch unterschiedliche Produktionstechnischen Gegebenheiten die Overlaps. Bitte, zwei? Ja, innen und außen. Beide sind "fühlbar". Es interessiert aber nur der stärkere)

Dies ist der Overlap, die stärkste "Faser" des Blanks. Mit dem Filzer markieren, und mehrmals durch drehen in versch. Richtungen (auch mit geschlossenen Augen ) überprüfen.
Jetzt scheiden sich die Geister.
Entweder man windet die Ringe auf dem Overlap oder auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ein. Das eine Mal hat man mehr Kraft beim Drill, das Mal hat man mehr Dynamik im Vorschwung.
Hierzu bitte auch die Abhandlungen in den div. Foren beachten#6 #6 
An dieser Stelle gerne auch die Beiträge der Overlappäpste.
( Ich bin im übrigen der Meinung dass dieses Thema überbewertet ist, zumindest für meine bescheidenen werferischen Möglichkeiten...)
Wichtig ist m.E. dass die Ringe auf dem Sprungpunkt und nicht im Winkel versetzt angewunden sind. 
Trotzdem: Genau zu bauen ist nicht schwerer als ungenau. Deshalb: Overlap genau bestimmen. Dann wirds die bessere Rute.


----------



## polli (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Spitzenring und Rollenhalter gegenüber des Overlaps. 
Montiert wird wieder mit 5-Min. Epoxi. 
Die Bohrung des Rollenhalters ist so eng, dass ich nicht unterfüttern brauche.
Ausreichend Epoxi in die Bauteile, und etwas an den Blank.
Hochzeit.
Unter drehen den Rollenhalter (hat vorher natürlich probegesessen...) aufschieben.
Ringe positionieren.
Feierabend...


----------



## Daniel1983 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hoi,

wenn Ihr nach Selz geht sagt bescheid da komm ich doch glatt mit!

Is gleich bei mir um die Ecke komme aus Rastatt!  War zwar erst einmal da 

war aber ganz o.k!

TL Daniel


----------



## polli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Es geht in die nächste Runde.
Der Griff soll montiert werden.
Hierzu muß er erstmal passen!!
Bis es soweit ist wie auf dem ersten Bild, ist noch Fleißarbeit vonnöten:
Der Griff muss aufgeweitet werden. Hierzu nehme ich eine grobe Rundfeile.
Er darf am Ende dann schon mit etwas "Press" passen.
Da ich bei meiner Rute den Griff noch zusätzlich "pimpe", wird noch Kork gebohrt und vorbereitet. Es handlt sich um Champagnerkorkscheiben aus einer Ebay-Auktion. Ich hatte noch Reststücke vom Bau meiner Yellow Line über.
Es mußten nur noch aus 50 Scheiben zwei feinporige herausgesucht werden.
Diese werden zusammengeklebt.
Ich benutze Wasserfesten Leim.
Andere nehmen Epoxi.


----------



## polli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Passt alles nach Wunsch, geht es weiter.
Der Griff wird montiert.
5 Min Epoxi gleichmäßig und nicht zu wenig auf den gereinigten Blank verteilen.
Griff aufschieben.
Zum Ende hin muß man schon drehen und ein wenig Kraft aufwenden bis er richtig sitzt.
Die Verklebung sollte an allen Stellen gut sein, damit später nix quietscht:
das hatte ich auch schon bei einer (Namhaften) Serienrute...

Nach dem Trocknen wird alles zum Schleifen auf der Drehmaschine vorbereitet:
An Uwes Rute wird das Ende des Westerngriffes angefast, damit dort nicht später Kork an der scherfen Kante abbröselt, zudem siehts schicker aus.
An meiner Rute wird das Ende etwas abgenommen. Vielleicht wirds auch eine Zigarre. Das ergibt sich beim Schleifen...

- Ich habe eine wesentlich kleinere Hand, und der Griff liegt mir in der Urfassung nicht gut in der Hand.
Also wird er verlängert und etwas Schlanker am Ende.
An der dünnsten Stelle ist er 26 mm dick. Läuft er auf der Drehbank nicht zu unrund, kann es noch die von mir bevorzugte Zigarrenform geben.


----------



## polli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

An exponierten Stellen wird zum Schutz Malertape aufgezogen.
Dies ist zum einen das vordere Ende, damit man beim Anfasen der Kante nicht den Blank beschädigt.
Am Übergang zum Rollenhalter, damit man nicht den Rollenhalter zerkratzt.

Vorne kommt noch ein Schutz zum Spannen im Drehfutter.
Und gaaanz vooooorsichtig spannen, damit der Blank nicht nachgibt.
Ein "Knacks" und 200 € sind Müll.....
Uwe:
Locker bleiben....
Von 5 Blanks bleibt immer einer Heile..:q


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Sieht gut aus Polli...ich habe schon mit deinem Versicherungsvertreter gesprochen...er hat gemeint, es sieht schlecht aus für dich wenn du den Blank runinierst...das wird dir vom Haushaltsgeld abgezogen!!!:q:q:q


----------



## stephan_81 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

@Polli
gibt es einen bestimmten grunde dafür, dass du den griff erst auf den blank klebst und dann bearbeitest!
habe meine griffe bisher immer auf gewindestangen befestigt und den griff in form gebracht bevor er an den blank kam!
anders wäre es mir viel zu unsicher für den blank!
wollte aber eigentlich nur mal hören, ob es einen grund dafür gibt, oder ob es einfach dein "personal style" ist!
gruß
stephan


----------



## polli (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Das ist "personally Style".
Ich habe dann gleich an der Rute im Gefühl wie sichs anfühlt... 
Wenn man den Blank gut mit Tape schützt, und nicht so fest anzieht passiert nix.
Schell laufen lassen beim Schleifen.
Noch zwei Bilder meiner anderen Baustelle:
CNC-gefräster Tippet-Dispencer.
Aus Sicht CFK aus Luftfahrt und Formel 1!!!!
Wiegt "nackisch" 4 gramm.


----------



## polli (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Jetzt kommen noch ein paar Bilder:
Der geschütze Blank.
Der geschützte Rollenhalter.
Bilder von meinem CNC Tippetdispencer.


----------



## polli (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Heute habe ich in der Werksatt die Griffe geschliffen.
Bei Uwes Rute ist der Western geblieben, die Kanten etwas gebrochen damit diese beim Fischen später unempfindlicher sind.
An meiner Rute habe ich eine dünnere Zigarre geschliffen.
Dann kams zum Vorschein:
Die Qualität des Korks ist, gelinde gesagt, besch....!
Da muß gespachtelt werden!
Das ärgert mich im Anbetracht des Preises für den Griff enorm!!!
(Es war schon vorher fast klar, obwohl ich mir es nicht eingestehen wollte!!)
In Zukunft werde ich nur noch die Griffe aus 4-5mm dicken Champagnerkorkscheiben selber schleifen.
Wieder etwas dazugelernt


----------



## polli (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Auch die Winding-checks passen (jetzt):
Der Durchmesser war leider 6/10 zu klein!!
Mit der Dremel angepasst und eingklebt.
Mit etwas 5min Epoxi.
Vorsicht, dass nicht zuviel rankommt.
Der W-c muß keine Kräfte aufnehmen. Deshalb reicht eine Fixierung am Kork locker aus.
In den Spalt zwischen Blank und W-c zieht sich der (leicht verdünnte ) Lack später beim lackieren der Anschlußwindung von selbst (Kapillarwirkung....).


----------



## polli (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

nach einer Frustpause solls weitergehn.
Wir erinnern uns:
Ein Griff war von der Qualität her nicht in Ordnung.
Zweimal drüber schlafen brachte keine Besserung: Der Griff war immer noch Sch....
Kurz die Korkreserven in meinem Keller prüfen. OK. Der Cutter befreit den Blank vom minderwertigen Kork.
Neuaufbau.
Für ein Bruchteil der Kosten jetzt ein wesentlich besserer Griff.
Naja. Man lernt nie aus....:c 
Zur Bilderfolge:
Nach der Rückkehr der Muse (hallo#h ) wurden die Ringpositionen markiert.
Umrechnen der beiligenden Maße von Zoll auf mm.
Hier half folgende Tabelle: 
http://www.ffkm.de/zolltabelle.html
Markiert wird mit schmalen Streifen Malerkrepp.
Dies läßt sich nach dem Anwinden sehr gut Rückstandsfrei entfernen.
Bezugsebene sind die hinteren Kanten!


----------



## polli (15. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Mal eben in Erinnerung rufen.
Also, es geht die Tage weiter.
Z.Zt. ist es so, dass ich nach einer Möglichkeit suche die Blanks zu beschriften.
Das Funzt überhaupt nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit:
Lackstift und direkt auf den Blank schreiben sieht dank meiner wirklich nur rudimentär vorhandenen Schönschreibkünsten sehr sehr schlecht.
Ein Versuch, auf Folie zu drucken hat bisher nur eine Monetäre Erleichterung um ca. 35€ gebracht. Es Funzt nicht, weil die Folie trotz allen Tricks (erwärmen) nicht dazu zu bewegen ist, sich an den Kanten an den Blank zu schmiegen und dort auch zu bleiben.
Zwischenzeitlich sieht es nach einer Lösung mit Tusche und ( Schreib-)Feder aus. Mit vielen Übungen....
Bilder des erfolges werden diese Tage folgen.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

War schonmal ein Tipp in einem anderen Thread: Abreibebuchstaben !
HIER !
Sieht doch ganz gut aus !?


----------



## polli (16. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Danke.

Ich bin grad an Versuchen mit Acryl- Farbe aus Tuben (Künstlerbedarf).
Kann man leicht verdünnen, sodass sie etwas dickflüssiger als Tinte ist.
So kann auch ich als Schönschreiblegastheniker die Buchstabe schön ziehen.
Mit den Aufreibebuchstaben habe ich in meiner Modellbauerkarriere schon gearbeitet.
Als Alternative aber noch nicht ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen...


----------



## fluefiske (17. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Rutenpimperer !
Ich habe bei den ersten Ruten auch diese Rubbelbuchstaben benutzt,aber zu einer selbstgepimperten Rute gehört was handgeschriebenes.
Tusche 2.20€,Feder 1€,Halter 1€.
Zieh Dir eine Flasche Kallstadter rein,dann wird die Hand auch ruhiger.Oder besser drei,dann ist Dir egal,was und wie was draufsteht.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Erich,

sehr saubere Arbeit und schöne Schrift - toll! Welchen Blank hast Du für diese Rute verwendet? Ich habe erst einen Sportex KevFloat-Blank vermutet, aber der hat glaub ich 1,5 und nicht 1,25lbs ... oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (17. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Matthias !
Das war ein sehr edler Blank von Century,die BLACK MAX MAGNUM CARP.Hab ich auch noch in 2lbs.
Wieso sehe ich die beiden Bilder nicht mehr ?
Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Erich,



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matthias !
> Das war ein sehr edler Blank von Century,die BLACK MAX MAGNUM CARP.Hab ich auch noch in 2lbs.
> Wieso sehe ich die beiden Bilder nicht mehr ?
> Gruß Erich



der Blank sieht wirklich sehr edel aus, ist aber bestimmt auch nicht billig. Ich sehe die Bilder noch ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## polli (18. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Erich.

Super Tip.
Genau das hab ich mir ein Tag vorher gekauft....
Das war dann wohl Gedankenübertragung.
Ich habs probiert, aber leider nicht so dolle Erfahrungen gemacht:
Die Tinte vrläuft nicht so recht. Hast du den Blank an der Stelle vorher angeschliffen? 1200er?

Das mit dem Kallstadter ist ne gute Idee...
Ich probiers gleich aus. Ich will zwar nix beschriften heut Amnd, aber egal.....
Muß sein, vor lauter Frust.... |supergri


----------



## fluefiske (18. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo Polli !
Nein,nicht anschleifen,dann würde die feine Feder über die Rillen rattern.Das Gefäß mit der Tusche erstmal lange durchschütteln.Die Feder zwischen den Lippen etwas anfeuchten,sonst wandert die Tusche schlecht zur Spitze.Setz Dich am besten auf einen niedrigen Hocker,dann kannst Du die Rute quer über die Schenkel legen und Dich beim Schreiben mit der rechten Hand auf dem rechten Schenkel abstützen.Tauch die Feder in die Tusche und mach einen Probestrich auf einem Papier,aber nicht die Pirmasenser News,Kunstdruck ist besser,weil glatter.Passiert nix,schüttel die Feder etwas nach vorn.Manchmal ist es schon ein Geduldsspiel.Wenn Dir das Geschriebene nicht gefällt,einfach ein Tuch mit der Zunge anfeuchten und wegwischen.Kommt die Tusche ins stocken,feucht abwischen und neu beginnen.
Gruß Erich
Wie wars in Seltz ? Habt Ihr mir noch was dringelassen ?


----------



## polli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo.
Klar, sind noch Fische drin.
War wieder mal Schneider.
Dafür hat der Franzos neben mir sehr gut gefangen....
Obwohl mir da die Grenzen zum Fliegenfischen etwas verschleiert wurden:
Hatte ne Schwimmschnur, ein Nymphkorken und ein Lachseiimitat montiert.
Hat das dann einfach treiben lassen.#c 
War aber sehr erfolgreich damit...


----------



## polli (20. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Als kurze Einlage und nicht Chronologisch, aber halt passend zur Diskussion oben:
Uwes Rutenbeschriftung.
Bin gespannt, obs den kritischen Blicken standhält...
Am Schriftzug im Linken Bild muß zur rechten Seite hin noch nachgearbeitet wern...
Im Anbetracht der Länge des Schriftzuges wird die Hakenösen- und Abschlußwicklung morgen noch angefertigt...


----------



## Uwe_H (20. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Ja Polli, das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, ich hätte nur gerne am C noch ein kleines Häkchen dran...du weisst schon, schau mal auf die Vorlage, das sieht noch ein wenig zu brav aus!!!:q

Nix als Stress mit diesen "Ferz mit Kricke"!!! Aber du schaffst das!!!


----------



## Maverick (21. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hallo zusammen !

Bin absoluter Neuling in der Fliegenfischerei und durch meinen Onkel draufgekommen....die ersten Wurfübungen am Bach waren auch ganz o.k.--
Jetzt kommt mein Onkel im Juli zum Fischen wieder nach Deutschladn und ich, "Gernebastler" möchte auch ne Rute selbst bauen....
Dummerweise habe ich keine Ahnung #c woher ich die Materialien bekomme, hat jemand einen Tip für mich ????

Viele Grüße aus OF

Sascha


----------



## polli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

So. 
Jetzt mal alles etwas in die Reihenfolge bringen:
Wir erinnern uns:
Sprungpunkt definiert, Griff und Rollenhalter sind montiert.
Spitzenring ist montiert, Die Ringpositionen sind markiert.


Jetzt fixiere ich die Ringe mit schmalen Streifen Malerkrepp.
Die Streifen müssen so schmal sein, dass der Ring mit dem Faden angebunden werden kann.
Die Ringe werden danach durch entlangpeilen in Reihe gebracht.
Dies sollte man wiederholen, und durch änderung der Position zum Licht öfter kontrollieren:
Was mit dem Licht von rechts sauber und in der Flucht wirkt, sieht mit Licht von links, oder mit Blick von oben oder mit Blick unter natürlichem Licht auf dem Balkon schon ganz anders aus...
Lieber einmal mehr kontrolliert.
Gleichwohl ist die endgültige Position erst nach dem Einwinden mit der Seide vorzunehmen, kurz bevor die ganze Chose Lackiert wird.
Die Ringe sind vor dem fixieren sauber mit der Feile zuzuspitzen, damit der faden beim Wickelvorgang sauber auf den Ring hochlaufen kann.
Die Kanten sind ohne Grate. Dies würde den Blank oder den Wickelfaden beschädigen...


----------



## polli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Ich mache dies mit der Diamantfeile.
Den Ring zu halten ist fummelig, und nach kurzer Zeit schmerzen die Finger...

Der Faden wird fixiert, indem er um den Blank gewickelt wird bis er sich selber klemmt, und nach zwei bis drei Umdrehungen fester angezogen wird, und in 90 ° Bogen gelegt, mit dem Skalpell ( Scharfer ! Cutter ) kurz abgeschnitten wird.
Nun mit etwas Vorspannung wickeln.
Etwa in der Mitte der Wicklung lege ich eine Dyneemaschleife ein, mit der der Wickelfaden später unter die Wicklung gezogen und durchtrennt wird.
Soll, wie hier an den Verbindungen und der Abschlußwicklung am Griff, eine Zierwicklung eingebracht werden, mache ich dies wie auf dem Bild:
Mit zwei Windungen des roten fadens fixiere ich den Silberfaden. Dann kurz abschneiden und vorsichtig (!!!) unter den Bindefaden ziehen. Weiterwickeln.
Leider habe ich keine Bilder des Wickelvorganges mit der Zierwicklung.
Ich denke dass ich Bilder nachliefere ( Die Original sind leider durch meine Grobmotorik an der Digicam gelöscht worden....#c )


----------



## polli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem "Rodwinder".
Nach dem dritten verheizten Billigbaumarktteil bin ich bei dem hängengeblieben.
Sehr leise.
220 V Anschluß.
Wird demnächst erweitert: Zur Fliegendrehstation für Epoxifliegen...


----------



## polli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Der Blank ist sauber, die Bindungen haben keine Fussel mehr (Feuerzeug), die Ringe sind in einer Reihe, die Teile lassen sich zusammenstecken, der Schriftzug ist ok.??
Dann kann es mit dem Lackieren losgehen.
Alle Materialien richten:
Mischbecher
Mischstab
Komponenten A und B
Aceton ( in der kl. Spritze)
Pinsel
Nicht auf dem Bild: Feuerzeug 

Dann mit dem Vorbereiten des Lackes beginnen:
1ml jeder Komponente ( Mischungsverhältnis 50/50) in den Mischbecher 
( meine Becher sind Verpackung aus dem Med. Bereich. ) geben. Dieser sollte der Menge des Lackes angepasst sein. Ein Fruchtzwergebecher ist zu groß!
Gut vermischen. Mind zwei Minuten drehen. Abwechseln.
Zur ersten Lackschicht gebe ich immer drei Tropfen Aceton als Verdünnung. Der Lack zieht so wesentlich schneller in den Faden ein.
Umrühren. (Hier scheiden sich die Geister: die einen geben das Aceton hinzu, bevor die Grundkomponenten vermischt werden, die anderen, so wie ich, danach...#c ).


----------



## polli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Rodwindeer einschalten, und es kann losgehen.
Man sieht schön Anhand der Farbe des Garnes, wie es sich mit Harz vollsaugt.
Der erste Lackauftrag spärlich, und nur zur Tränkung des Fadens.
Die Beschrifteten Stellen lackiere ich noch nicht. Diese werden erst mit dem dritten und letzten Lackauftrag lackiert.
Ich kann max. 1,50 m Rute ( Ringe ) lackieren. Die anderen Wicklungen mache ich später. Mir wird sonst der Lack hart ( Geliert ) und es wird Pfusch.
Bin ich am Ende angekommen mit der ersten Lackierung, fange ich nochmal von vorne an, und lackiere mit dem gleichen Lack ein zweites Mal.
Beim ersten Mal wurden Stellen nicht durchtränkt, oder Übergänge sind noch fehlerhaft. Dies egalisiere ich mit dieser zweiten Lackschicht.


----------



## Reisender (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Wenn ich die Spritzen sehe|uhoh: |uhoh: , Polli du machst mir Angst !! :g


----------



## Uwe_H (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Meine Deerwalker Special Creek # 4 7'6", fein schaut sie aus...jetzt kann ich es kaum noch bis Sonntag abwarten sie endlich in Händen halten zu dürfen, sie in voller Länge zwischen meinen Fingern zu drehen, um sie dann ein wenig zu wedeln...Polli, das schaut gut aus, richtig gut!!!


----------



## Reisender (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Deerwalker Special Creek # 4 7'6", fein schaut sie aus...jetzt kann ich es kaum noch bis Sonntag abwarten sie endlich in Händen halten zu dürfen, sie in voller Länge zwischen meinen Fingern zu drehen, um sie dann ein wenig zu wedeln...Polli, das schaut gut aus, richtig gut!!!


 
Ja !!!

Wie ist es wenn man/n sich selbst Befriedigt ????


----------



## polli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

:q :q :q :q :q :q 
Vorsicht an den Trennstellen der Blanks:
Nicht zu weit lackieren, sonst hat man eine Einteilige....|kopfkrat  :q 

Sind die Lackierungen ok ( nach einer Tasse Kaffee kontrolliere ich nochmal. Tee, Bier oder Wein geht auch.....), lasse ich die Sache für ein paar Stunden ruhen.
Wie der Rollbraten auf dem Grill dreht sich die Rute.
Der Finale Lackauftrag muß getimt werden:
Er muß auf den noch nassen Lack ( Nass in Nass ) gebracht werden.
Deshalb darf man sich nach den ersten beiden Lackschichten nicht wechtrinken ( Man nimmt doch besser nur Tee oder Kaff ). 
Der Richtige Moment ist:
Wenn der untere Lackauftrag noch klebt, aber keinesfalls mehr läuft. Kontrollieren macht man am besten an einer Probe den man auf eine andere Probe aufgebracht hat, und nicht am Blank.
Dieser Lackauftrag ist der Entscheidende. 
Er wird mit nur noch sehr wenig ( ein Tropfen ) Aceton oder gar keinem mehr angemacht.

Gab es doch eine abstehende Fluse, kann sie jetzt noch vorsichtig mit einem sauberen Gegenstand ( Zahnstocher) beigedrückt werden.
Wobei, ich mir mit dem Wort Lackieren sehr schwer tue, lernt doch der Lackierer schon in der Ausbildung, dass Lack nicht zum Verfüllen gedacht ist.
Aber hier ists genauso.
Der Lack wird einigermaßen "Dick" aufgetragen. Nasen bilden sich nicht, da der Blank durch die Hähnchenbraterei immer gedreht wird.
Luftblasen sind zu vermeiden, und können mit dem Pinsel beseitigt werden.
Hartnäckigeren rücke ich auch schon mal mit dem Feuerzeug VORSICHTIG zuleibe:
Durch das erwärmen platzten diese. zudem wird der Lack dünnflüssiger.
Nun werden auch die Schriftzeichen überlackiert.
Immer wieder kontollieren und notfalls nachhelfen.
Vorsicht, wenn der Lack geliert ist Zappen..


----------



## polli (27. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Habe fertig.
Flasche auch leer, denn die hab ich mir genehmigt:
Uwes und meine Rute sind fertig und wurden am Sonntag Morgen eingefischt (meine schon drei Tage früher...:q ..weil ichs gar nicht mehr ausgehalten hab#c ).
Resümee die erste:
Das Profil aus Post Nr. 1 wurde voll erfüllt. Meine Rute wirft eine 5er WF ( Teeny professional....) auch mit Goko-nymphe oder Wooly Bugger ( Spezial mit zwei Gokos...) im zu erwartenden Nahbereich ( 5-10 m ) zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit. Die kurze Rute passt hervorragend zum kleinen, und Teilweise zugewachsenen Bach. Siehe auch die Bilder. 

Die Rute würde ich mit dieser Überladung als mittelschnell einstufen.
Die Reserven sind so groß, dass sowohl die angegebene Schurmenge mit Leerwürfen gehalten werden, als auch mit enger Schlaufe und kürzerer Schnur entweder unter den überhängenden Busch oder mit Doppelzug schnell geschossen werden kann (Schachtelsatz Ende...).
Die Empfehlung des Importeurs war zu 100% richtig.

Allerdings auch ein kleiner Kritikpunkt:
Beide Blanks sind etwas krumm. Auf eine Länge von 1 m etwa 1cm. Dies wurde beim Lackieren sichtbar (eiern...) und auch später durch entlangpeilen sichtbar. Schade, denn an einem Blank dieser Klasse nicht wünschenswert....

Der Eignungstest mit der 4er Leine soll bitte Uwe selber hinzufügen.


----------



## polli (27. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Auch im Drill macht sie sich sehr gut, denn gefangen wurde auch.
Bei meinem "Einfischen" konnte ich u.a. eine 41er Bachforelle landen, und auch Uwe hatte Glück am Sonntag.
Das Wasser war durch Regen in der Nacht trübe, sodass das Sprichwort "im Trüben fischen" voll und ganz zutraf.
Im Bild eine gerade maßige Bafo.


----------



## Reisender (27. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Glückwunsch Polli .....#h #h #h #h 

Bin mal gespannt wie sie ist, viellleicht bekomme ich sie ja auch mal zu gesicht beim nächsten Treffen..#h #h


----------



## Uwe_H (27. März 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Ja und ich kann nur sagen, dass sich die Rute mit einer WF 4F traumhaft wirft...tolle Reserven für meinen etwas kraftvollen minimalistischen Wurfstil: Abheben-Rückschwung-Vorschwung-Legen. Rollwürfe aus dem Handgelenk unter dem Gebüsch hindurch gar kein Problem, wunderbar, ich bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden.
Ach, ich fische eine #4 Cortland Clear Creek Taper...ein schönes Schnürchen, schiesst schön durch die Ringe. 
Und in Kombination mit der Danielsson FW 4seven eine wunderbare Kombination, herrlich ausbalanciert und einfach ein schönes Gefühl in der Hand zu halten...

Auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal: Haste gut gemacht Polli...der nächste Auftrag geht auch an dich!!!


----------



## goeddoek (8. April 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Moin Polli #h 

Ersma |schild-g  zum Fang und 3x #r  vor der Arbeit. Zu deinem Post 41 in diesem Bericht habe ich 'ne Frage. Auf dem Bild hast Du den Blank in einem Vierbackenfutter eingespannt. Habe mich vor geräumiger Zeit mit grandiosem Misserfolg an einer Spinnrute versucht :c 
Irgendwie kriegte ich die in einem Vierbackenfutter nicht so richtig zentriert ( keine mitlaufende Körnerspitze vorhanden), zum Anderen hatte ich Angst, dass es da mal _*KNACK*_ macht.

Wie hast Du das gelöst ? Denn nach deinem Bericht möchte ich's doch noch mal versuchen


----------



## polli (9. April 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Danke....
Zentrierspitze wär natürlich schon gut...
Also ich mach das folgendermaßen:
Blank mit KLebeband vor punktuellem Druck schützen.
Das Klebeband verteilt den Druck des Backenfutters gleichmäßig.
Kohlefaser ist absolut allergisch gegen punktuellen Druck.. Knack, Du weißt|kopfkrat 
Dann leg ich den Blank ins futter, zentriere ihn an der Spitze.
Und unter leichtem Drehen des Blanks ziehe ich das Backenfutter an.
Wenn der Blank fest sitzt, und das Backenfutter sich mitdreht ziehe ich an .
Handwarm und etwas mehr....
Hat bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## goeddoek (9. April 2006)

*AW: Pimp my rod: Loomis*

Das ist doch mal 'ne Info #6 
Danke, Polli #h 

Ich glaube, ich muss mich da doch nochmal dranmachen


----------

